# Metronidazole ?



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone tried Metronidazole for IBS-D? I understand it is an antibiotic with antidiarrheal properties. May be good for Sibo. Vet gives it to my Dog!


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi pooman,I tried it twice. When my IBS started and a couple of months later. Symptoms improved while on it but it never really made a difference for me. I even read there are a couple of bacteria strains that are not affected by it. Google it if you may.If you decide to try it anyway let us know.


----------



## 22854 (Oct 30, 2006)

I took if for c-diff, and it cured my 30 year IBS-D!I also take probiotics now and have been feeling pretty darn good. I wonder if I had some type of bacteria problem my enitre life!


----------



## 20813 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello there,Ive read your post and wondered if you would be so kind as to respond please







Ive had this condition for a year since loads of antibiotics and its finally coming to light that I may have SBIO. I am having a test on Tuesday breath test to confirm and then I will be put on antibiotics..So you say it cleared it ? I have horrible symptoms distention if eat sugar or carbs, achey tum, floatey weird stools and just really uncomfortable all teh time and have also developed an eating disorder as dont know what to eat any more.I am excited about the test as fingers crossed if will work like it did for you..What probotics do you use to keep bacteria in check? and how quickly did anti's work for you?Thanks sooooo much And congrats to you


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Mandy,A word of caution. If you are going to be treated for SIBO, follow the protocol the best you can. Don't just take metronidazole because you think it may help SIBO.First wait for the test and then relax and think about what you need to do, and talk to you doctor for primary guidance. Then you may come back here and I'm sure a lot of caring and knowledgable people in this BB will light up your way even more.Wish you luck


----------

